# [APK] SwiftKey Flow Beta with "Flow" in all fields



## ThugEsquire (Oct 11, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Optional:: Smali Edits

Requires Root:: No

Source:: https://plus.google.com/114244514294046200599/posts/YfJVWmeVMuX
I'm not sure that this is the right place to post this, but one of my G+ contacts just posted a modified APK of the SwiftKey Flow beta that enables the swiping functionality in all fields. I've tried it and it's a lot better--now if they can just enable predictions as well, we'll really have something!

https://plus.google.com/114244514294046200599/posts/YfJVWmeVMuX


----------

